# **UK Community Holiday Chart**



## mandymouse

*2013*


*October 2013*

*Tink78* 12th Oct/2nd Nov - Vista Cay

*GILL635* 14th Oct/4th Nov - Villa

*Raspberry Bubbles* 29th Oct/18th Nov - AoA & WL

*meggiebeth* 30th Oct/16th Nov - Reunion Resort & Saratoga Springs

*November 2013*

*Legend1* 5th/19th Nov - POFQ

*queendisney* 18th Nov/ - Port Orleans Riverside 15 nights

*December 2013*


*2014*

*January 2014*

*February 2014*

*March 2014*

*LunaMini* March - Disneyland Paris

*April 2014*

*moosha* 17th April/11th May - New York City, Cabana Bay Beach Resort Orlando and Wilderness Lodge WDW

*May 2014*

*June 2014*

*July 2014*

*August 2014*

*Scrap_Vamp* 14th/28th Aug - Old Key West

*September 2014*

*Vickyrowe* 23rd Sept/7th Oct - Saratoga Springs Resort

*October 2014*

*Brave5* 23 Oct/6th Nov - Old Key West

*68earlybay* 26th Oct/12th Nov - Villa

*November 2014*

*GirlDreamer* 3 Week Disneymoon

*December 2014*


*Please reply to this thread if you would like your holiday details added to our list* 

*Mandy & Sue*


----------



## Gaynor

Hi Mandy, we booked our villa yesterday so can you add me to the chart please. We're staying at the Terra Verde Resort and Spa 21st - 31st December 2009. 
Thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Trilli-magic

Hi there
Can you add me - DLRP 9th March

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Another one for you!

HRH 17th July
AKL 20th July
Poly 27th July

Thankyou


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## choccieaddict

we're at a Westridge villa from 11-25th Aug 09.
Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JulieSharp

Hi,

Can you just make an amendment to our booking please? under 'johnnysharp2'

It is just 7th/21st April Terre Verde villa - we have decided to cancel the Polynesian for various reasons but are happy we are doing the right thing.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Forgot to do this - please mods can you add the Stringers 
23rd - 25th May - WDW Swan
26th May - 5th June - BWV 

Thanks

Tammy


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Cyrano

Mandy/Sue can you update our entry please as I have added Hard Rock Hotel in the middle of our trip.
It is a surprise as DP and the troops do not know about it


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## minimandymouse

We are going 27th March 2009 to 18th April 2009
27th March to 15th April at POP
15th April to 18th April Monumental movieland I-Drive
wooooohoooooooo not long now


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## gemmybear83

Can I change mine (30th Sept - 14th Oct), I've swapped our hotel to Coronado Springs (3rd hotel swap  ) we were lured by the new rooms!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

My October trip has now changed to 16th -30th September staying at Beach Club Villas and Animal Kingdom Villas.


----------



## natalielongstaff

please can you add our hotels...... Kidani village for 10 nights then disney wonder for three nights then BLT  for the last night

Thank you


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> please can you add our hotels...... Kidani village for 10 nights then disney wonder for three nights then BLT  for the last night
> 
> Thank you



Wow, you were quick off the mark hun 

Please update for me too please Mandy AKV, Disney Wonder and BLT

Thanks


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Wow, you were quick off the mark hun



 Mandy is on her way home to update them for us !


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Updating



thanks hun x


----------



## Danauk

We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge from 16th - 24th August 2009, thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Chilly

I can finally add mine, 25th Dec to 16th Jan, Poly, Disney Wonder, AKL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jackieleanne

Hi, I'm off again 27th August to 10th September Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jackieleanne

I'm august/September 2010 Mandy not this year unfortunately, I forgot to put 2010 on the end of my dates sorry.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## pixiepower04

Please add me 

22/09/10 to 14/10/10 - Port Orleans


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

thought we done this can you please book us into the port orleans french quarter 4th aug 09 - 25 aug 09 cheerz Mandy/Sue


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## sharon78

California~ Road trip, making a 3 day stop at Disneyland 1st April-16th April 2010.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tarcc

can you add me please,

October16th- October 30th 2010 port orleans riverside

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## pdmac

Hi Mandy
15th till 30th September All Star Sports
Thanx


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## mushumadness

hi

can you add us to may 2009 28th to 4th june

staying at a villa

thanks anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Neoshoegal

my dates have changed, we are now going 31 August - 14 September, Saratoga Springs!


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## fizz13

think i better add my dates to the list

22nd to 29th August, staying at Pop


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## torsie24

Hello!! Can you add me on please?

October 1st-15th AKL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## magmck

Hi,could you add me please.

27 aug/10 sept. Port Orleans Riverside.

Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## suzycute

Hi
Can you add our dates?
18 - 26 September.  POP for 2 nights then 6 nights BLT studio, lake view.
Thanks


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## kiafrika

I am off exactly 1 year today! 3rd June til 17th, and we are staying off site at Fantasy World Club Villas.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

could i possibly be added 

1st december - 18th december
Wilderness lodge.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

can you please put us down for March 1st 2010 for 14 nights at a villa with virgin

thanks anna


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Cochise

Hey Sue, pop us on there. 

9th to 30th October 09 Windsor Hills Villa.

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## jjk

Hi, could you add us please Aug 22nd/ Sept 1 Saratoga Springs


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Just-Pete

I go next week... June 16th to June 30th staying at the All star Music, with 2 nights at the Hard Rock Hotel if that can be added??

Cheers,
>Pete.


----------



## Paul and Shirley

Hi,

Could you please add us to the list.  We are staying at Disney's Swan and Dolphin from the 19 September 09 to the 10 October 09.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## thumper1970

and we've just booked at Saratoga Springs from 26th October thru 6th November (with free DDP)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

Can we be added please 5 Jan until 21 Jan 2010 staying at the Contemporary


----------



## Lilybee

Hi,  boyfriend and I are going 14th -28th September and staying at SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tink2312

Can I please be added - I'm there 14th - 28th November 2009 staying at Saratoga Springs. Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi can you add me for 9th august - 30th august please -no accommodation booked yet.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## minimandymouse

can you add me please
15th April 2010 to 3rd May 2010
Pop century Disneymoon
Many thanks
Mandy
xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

hi

can you add us to march 2011 as well please

we are going 24th march for 2 weeks in a villa


----------



## diberry

Can you add us please?
11 - 25 August 2009 OKW
9 - 23 August 2010 (no accommodation booked yet.
Thank you.


----------



## wayneg

Hi Mandy
Could you change our hotel for last 2 nights please.

Now changed to this, wasn't paying £100/night for AKL, its nice but not that nice

wayneg 6th/31st Aug - Old Key West, Disney Magic (22nd 7 night Cruise) & Regal Sun Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mandymouse

mushumadness said:


> hi
> 
> can you add us to march 2011 as well please
> 
> we are going 24th march for 2 weeks in a villa



Sorry Anna, we're not adding 2011 dates just yet


----------



## stephensmum

Can you add us 20/8-3/9 at SSR.


----------



## pixiepower04

Please can I change my dates to:

19/9/10 - 29/9/10 Royal Pacific Resort (10 nights) and

29/9/10 - 13/10/10 Old Key West Resort (14 nights).

Many thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Dazed

Please add us as well
2nd/10th Aug 09 Port Orleans Riverside
10th/17th Aug 09 Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## wideeyes

an update from me, for august

Polynesian 4 nights
HRH 3 Nights
DVC 6 nights
Disney Wonder 4 nights(22nd)
DVC 4 nights


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bronny

Hi Mandy

We are staying at Pop 23/11/2010-05/12/2010 then Hard Rock 05/12/2010 - 07/12/2010. Could you add us to the thread please. Its great that you have organised this thread!

Bronny


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## scottishgirl87

Ohhh could you add me please 

10th May - 24th May 2010
Don't have accommodation yet but will update when I do


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Chris and Pooh

Hi We are going from the 14th to 28th October 2009 and staying at SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eeyores smile

My family will be there 4th-23rd August  We are staying off site in Terra Verde


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Lizzybear

11-20 October at CSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## littlelizzie

Hi we are staying at Windsor Hills from the 16th October till the 6th November 09.
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## WDWFOREVER

Hi Mandy - we are going to WDW 2nd-23rd August 2010 staying at Port Orleans Riverside - first visit since June 2005!
Jackie


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## happyj

Happyj 23rd August1 week BCV, 4 day wonder cruise then a week at BLT
Can you add us 
Thankyou  janet


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Mandy,

We will be at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club, International Drive from august 16th through th 30th!

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi Mandy 

Can you add us please?

Disney Coronado Springs, Sheraton Vistana Villages, December 5th till December 27th 

Our first Christmas over the pond!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharleyUK

Hi, could you add us. Sept 19th 2 weeks at POFQ


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Netty

Our holiday dates are 11th to 28th September 2009!


----------



## florida sun

Updating- any idea where your staying Netty?


----------



## Netty

florida sun said:


> Updating- any idea where your staying Netty?



Just got a cheap villa booked on Chatham Park!


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm already down for December 16th - January 2nd.  

Please could you amend it to: Comfort Suites Maingate East, Disney Wonder and Yacht Club.

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## karentan

we're off september 12th for 16 nights, SSR, AKV and DCL!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## scottish mum

Hi mandy, we are going 8th october 2010 to 22nd oct staying at the beach club


----------



## JoJo1980

Hi there!  We're going 27th Nov to 6th Dec.  Staying offsite for 3 nights then wilderness lodge for the other 6   This will be our first december disney trip and im sooooo excited!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Chilly

Hi Mandy, can you add to mine, Wedding night at Grand Floridian, please?


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Hi Mandy
Please could you add us
Staying at Pop from 23rd May til 6th June
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Sue and Mandy can you add us please 

24th June - 15th July 2010 Hawthorn Suites LBV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Oo could you add me please?

20th October - 3 November - Offsite 

 thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## arieljasmine

Just realised that I have never added my dates to here which is a bit silly since we are going a week on Sunday!

Anyway...

27 September - 22 October 2009
Staying at Wyndham Orlando, Windward Cay Villa and Saratoga Springs

Thank you!

Laur's xx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

Mandy/Sue

Can you please add us 19th Sept - 29th Sept 2010
25th wedding anniversary at the Boardwalk

thanks........ Hx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## binkytell

hello, please add my grand gathering staying at saratoga springs from
1st to 15th august 2010

thanx


----------



## Ann B

Hi
Can you add us to the list please.
5th - 23rd July 2010.  Staying at SSR and HRH.
Am I allowed to get excited this early???


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi! Can you add me please?!! 25th November to 12th December - New York 4 nights and Pop Century 12 nights!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneyangel

Hi 

Could you add our trip to the list please.

DH, DD(7) and I are heading to Regal Palms from 1-15th January 2010 

We are really excited as it is DD's first ever trip to WDW


----------



## jen_uk

Hello 

Can I pls have my next trip added, we are off to WDW 19th July till 7th August 

Thankyou!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Rosie

Please add me to the list 
Going 1st to 16th April 2010 staying offsite @ Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa with a short stay at Hard Rock Hotel.
It will be our third trip although this time my brother is joining us for his first visit to Orlando


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

Me and my bestfriend have booked to stay at the Port Orleans Riverside for 14 nights from Tuesday 7th of September 2010!

Its his first time! My second time. I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## choccieaddict

hi, please could you add me, choccieaddict, for 11-25th Aug 2010, staying offsite at Weston Hills on the US27



Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Sue/Mandy  Can you add Hard Rock Hotel to our summer 2010 trip


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tinks_1989

can you add us please September 2010 16TH till 30TH Saratoga Springs me and DF on our wedding planning session


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Hi,
Could you add me for June 5 - 14 2010 at Bay Lake Tower...

Thank you! xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, can you add me please? 12th - 21st Jan 2010 staying at AKV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fuse04

Hi Mandy can you put us down for 01 Aug 10 - 18 Aug 10 Old Key West

thanks


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Hi,
> Could you add me for June 5 - 14 2010 at Bay Lake Tower...
> 
> Thank you! xxx



Mandy....please can you add me to this too. 

Also remove me from the Baltics cruise in June 2010 as I'm not doing that one now. 

Thanks. x


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## ukstitch

I appreciate this is "mainly" a WDW holiday list, but I've noticed some other non-WDW ones on here as well.

With that in mind, can you please add my Southern California Theme Park Tour (including 5 days at Disneyland) which is from 11th - 20th December (this year)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Neoshoegal

Hi Mandy, would appreciate it if you could me down for
27 October - 11 November 2010, staying at the Saratoga Springs

Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## The Real Cinderella

Can you please add us
3rd-17th May staying at ASMus


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## dizneygib

Hi can you add me aswell  30th April untill 17th May
Off site in a Villa at Providence


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Scottk

Hi There,

Could you add me to the tracker please we'll be at Marriott Cypress Harbour 13-27th Aug 10 and Kidani 27/8 - 3/9

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

16th Oct for two weeks in a villa


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Kell-Bell

Ooooh can I play too!! (I know its a little late in the day but hey ho!!)

Going 4th-9th Jan POFQ
9th-11th Jan Hard Rock Hotel 

Woo hoo only 5 more days!!!


----------



## Lisash

Can you add me please 13th-27th December Marriott Fairfield Inn LBV


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hey Hey! Im going February 2010 - 13th-24th - Royal Crown Plaza! Cant Wait!


----------



## AmyGrace

October 28th - November 10th 2010 - Windsor Hills


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## wayneg

A couple of trips to add for me please.

April 2010
4th-16th hotel TBC

August 2010
5th-8th Royal Pacific Resort
8th-28th OKW

Thank you


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## fizz13

so happy to be joining the list again 11th to 23rd december at Mystic Dunes woo-hoo!!


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## scottishgirl87

Ohhh I have my hotels booked now to update 

10th-17th May - Pop!
17th-24th May - RPR


----------



## wilma-bride

Can you add me to the list too please:

25th August - 5th September - accommodation TBD


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## iluvtot

Hi!

Please could you add us. We are at OKW 22nd Aug - 3rd Sept 2010

Cheers!

Jules x


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi!

Can you cancel my November trip please . . . we're now travelling  Oct 7th - 23rd instead, to New York then Saratoga Springs resort! Yey!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Could you please add me? I'm going on August 26-September 11. Staying at Saratoga Springs Resort!


----------



## scojos

hi, can you add me too please? we are doing 2-24th aug at ssr.
thanks
tracy


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Floridadreamlel

Hi,
Please could you add us....

13th Aug to 3rd Sept - Villa on Lindfields Estates

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## CustardTart

Hi ladies! 
Can you add me, please??? Going from Oct 17th - 27th 2010 and staying at Old Key West...


----------



## leise

HI Can you add me too please

We are at Old Key West, 9th - 30th August.

Can't wait!

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

we are now going next 18th September - 2nd October, so far booked at AKV however it may change at 7 months.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

hi

can u add us to october as well
28th for 2 weeks staying in a villa at highgate
thanks anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Figaro's paws

May I join? we are staying at Pop 12th - 26th May


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## gemmybear83

Forgot to add this in:
4th - 20th December 2010
WDW Dolphin
Yacht club
Disney Magic - 7 night western cruise
Villas at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## janiebubble

we're heading to WDW 29th March - 5th April ... staying off property at the Doubletree International Drive


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Chilly

Can you add me Mandy please.

25th September - 9th October - POFQ


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi Mandy 

Can you add us as well please?

Going 26th March, staying Sheraton Vistana Villages 

Then 10th April 15 night Transatlantic cruise with Disney cruise lines!!!!

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Disney owl

could you please add us

4th - 18th september Tuscan Hills villa

Thanks


----------



## wayneg

Couple of changes for me

Now booked hotel
April 2010 
wayneg 4-16th April - Hampton Inn, LBV

And this one added a night onto OKW 
August 2010
wayneg 5th-8th Aug Royal Pacific Resort-8th-29th OKW

Thank you


----------



## wilma-bride

Can I be the first one added to the 2011 list please 

15th-31st October - BCV and DCL (7-night Eastern Caribbean)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mikki.young

I know I have only just got back but I have booked the next trip already - 12 Oct to 5 Nov at OKW.  My sister and her family will be joining me for a week - it is their first visit so that will be fun!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

My dates are now 3 - 17th November 2010 staying at SSR.

We are going to DLP in september now instead so two holidays instead of one!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## taylor91

Heyy, please could you add us to the chart 
We are there from the 29th June to the 13th July 2010...offsite 
thankyou


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi Mandy,could you add us please

SSR and Orange lake resort 3rd- 18th August 2010


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eddiemcgarrigle

8th May - 22nd May.  Only two weeks this year, how I miss my usual three week stay in Orlando.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eddiemcgarrigle

Oops, forgot to add we will be staying at POFQ.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Stefy

Hi, please add us we are flying away on 29th September til 13th October staying at the Poly for the first time, cannot wait


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Stefy

Thank you, would be cool to do a meet up.  

I might try and organise a drink around the world if anyone is interested   Still in the planning stages though.


----------



## mandymouse

Stefy said:


> Thank you, would be cool to do a meet up.
> 
> I might try and organise a drink around the world if anyone is interested   Still in the planning stages though.



You could always start a thread over on the UK Trip Planning forums inviting others that are there at the same time to meet up

Happy planning


----------



## Stefy

Thanx, I might just do that nearer the time


----------



## stephensmum

Hi Mandy.  Can you add me, 13 Aug-3 Sept staying at SSR.  First time staying for 3 weeks, Yahhh.  Are you going this year? Can't see you on the list.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Pinky166

Can I add mine please Mandy. 


23rd Jan - 8th Feb 2011 = Royal Pacific Resort, 4 night Dream Maiden Voyage & Animal Kingdom Villas - JH.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Claire L

Oh can you please add me, Oct 10th to 22nd 2010 at AKV Kidani Village


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneydafty

Hi ya

December 9th -17th boardwalk and 4 night podcast cruise


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## LouiseUK

Hi Mandy, my first post!
Yacht Club - 22nd August 2010 - 5th Sept 2010.

Thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

Can we be added please 17th Feb - 6th March at BWV, BLT and Disney dream


----------



## torsie24

Hi Mandy 

Can you add me please. 

March 24th - April 15th 2011

Animal Kingdom Lodge, Grand Floridian, Beach Club, Disney Dream, Bay Lake Tower


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

I have changed my dates to 25th October to 12th November, just couldn't bring myself to miss MNSSHP again.


----------



## fav_is_tink

Just realised I've not posted my dates on here....
Can you add for me please

26th June - 10th July 2010
All Star Music


----------



## nobodies36

15th June- 1st July @ Saratoga Springs

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JulieSharp

Can you add my details please?

22nd August 2010 for 16 nights, staying at Polynesian Resort and Cumbrian Lakes villa.

Myself, husband Johnny and son Joshua

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Claire L

Can you change my dates to show as 9th/23rd Oct - AKV Kidani Village

Also now going with DBF


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneydafty

June 25th 2011 Old Key West, Portofino Bay & Marriott Cypress Harbour


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Antigua08

Can I join in?

Sept 2011 for 2wks. Staying off site, villa at Windsor Palms.


----------



## mandymouse

Antigua08 said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> Sept 2011 for 2wks. Staying off site, villa at Windsor Palms.



Of course you can Liz. though could you post your proper dates, thanks


----------



## Antigua08

Oops sorry! Its sept 15th - 29th 2011.
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## macca77

Hi we are going sept 19th till oct 4th Serolago kissimmee


----------



## Jets fan

Hi mandy

Can you add me to the list for:

9th - 19th December - Wilderness Lodge 

Thanks muchly
Tina


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Hi Mandy
Can you put us down please 22/9-8th oct LBVresort village and spa/SSR and ALKV

Thankyou


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Mandy,

Can you add me to this.

Going 1st July - 22nd July 
Staying at Clear Creek Villa Woodbridge

Many Thanks
Rod


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Disneytinker

Hi Mandy

I am going June 18th 2011 - we are staying at Four Points by Sheraton 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## WiganTony

We're off on 29th July - RPR to 2nd August then OKW to 14th August.

Thanks.


----------



## tony64

Hi Mandy our Villa for Oct is going to be at Cumbrian Lakes.


Thanks


Tony


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## PamOKW.

Hi Mandy,
me and my family are staying off site ( to be arranged) 13-15 August and at OKW from 15th August to the 26th.
thanks 
Pam


----------



## All Star Paul

Hi Mandy we will be at OKW from August 13 till Aug 30. thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Slap me down for May 25th - 9th June.....volcanic ash allowing that is !


----------



## fuse04

Mandy please can you add Hard Rock hotel to our August 10 stay

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jen_uk

Hi Mandy, can I pls change my dates   I am now going to the 18th December - 1st January


----------



## CustardTart

Hi Mandy, can you add me, please??? 

22nd Jan/Feb 2nd: Boardwalk Villas/Disney Dream Maiden Cruise B2B.

THANKS!


----------



## darthtatty

Hi can you add me to the list too please 

11th-25th August 2011 @ Disneys Contemporary Resort. we're also staying a night at HRH 

thanks.xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Chilly

Can you add me Mandy please, 26th March to 9th April 2011, California Road Trip including a Las Vegas Wedding & Disneyland


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## irongirlof12

can you add me to the list:

12th October - 29th October 2011 

11 nights POFQ,4 nights disney dream and 2 nights still tbc.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Can you please add me to the list: 6th of September to the 20th staying at Saratoga Springs 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Marks281172

Hello 

New member here .. we are going on the 27th November 2010 returning on the 11th December and staying offsite this time.


----------



## mandymouse

Marks281172 said:


> Hello
> 
> New member here .. we are going on the 27th November 2010 returning on the 11th December and staying offsite this time.



 Welcome to the UK Community, I've added your details

Updating


----------



## Graeme

Last minute booking 10th-17th June!! Me and a friend for a world cup and sun week.

Planning on watching the England v USA game at the ESPN bar on the boardwalk then on to JRs and Atlantic DH if anyone wants to join us?!?


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## torsie24

Just to say - my March 2011 trip is now going to be BW instead of BC, and no more Disney dream.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## whatcateydid

We're going on August 10th til the 25th and staying off-site


----------



## choccieaddict

whatcateydid said:


> We're going on August 10th til the 25th and staying off-site



snap (if you count one night in a hotel at Gatwick! We arrive in Orlando on the 11th)


----------



## whatcateydid

choccieaddict said:


> snap (if you count one night in a hotel at Gatwick! We arrive in Orlando on the 11th)



That's cool! We don't get to Orlando til about 10pm on the 10th so it doesn't really count as Disney time  Not long now!


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## princess jackson

Nov 10th 14 nights, first WDW for Ethan DS and lost count for DD, not sure on hotel. DD and I are at logger heads lol


----------



## princess jackson

Sorry forgot to say 2011 to excited


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## PoppyAnna

April 6 - 25 2011   

Details TBC


----------



## Rohais

Currently (it might be extended  )...

15th -27th September 2011, POFQ


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## paul_toria96

Villas at Westridge - Aug 2nd to 23rd 2010


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## arielrocks

Hi guys,

we are going on 10th oct srating at bay lale tower! Please can you add us?  Tia!


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## tashybea

Please could you add us? We are going November the 9th - 20th.  Staying at the Beach Club and the Royal Pacific Resort.
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## dixonsontour

Hi we're going 15th october until 29th. Staying at OKW.


----------



## gemmybear83

Can you add 12-22 Spetember 2011 staying at the Dolphin (for now until the annual pass rates come out )


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

My dates are now 6 - 20th January 2011 SSR. As it was to close to my september trips. Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## kazpaul

please add us we will be going to saratoga springs sept-30th -oct13th


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## suzycute

Can you add our latest trip?

4 - 11 December SSR
12 - 16 December Podcast Cruise
17 - 18 December OKW

Many thanks!


----------



## UK Princess

hello!

We are staying offsite (Highgrove Villas) from 2 Jan 2011 - 16th Jan 2011

AND I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## squigls

Hi Mandy 

Please can you add my holiday dates 
Arrive April 25th 2011
Depart May 10th 2011

Tentative plans
25 - 4 - my villa in Lindfields
4 - 5 hotel nr Universal
5 - 10 POFQ with DDP


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Rohais

Could you please update our holiday - it was originally 15th September 2011 until 27th, but we've just extended it until the 3rd October 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

Just booked December 2nd- 16th 2010 @ POP


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mazz1

will you add our hol to the list pls

we will be there 2nd-16th jan staying at bay lake 1 night then cruising on the disney magic 5 nights and finally staying in a villa on hampton lakes 

we're so excited and still haven't told the kids


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jackieleanne

Please can you pop me on.

27th November - 4th December 2010 Pop Century

and 

26th August - 9th September Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hello!

Can you add us please!

22-31 December, at Pop! First Disney Christmas!!!


----------



## mandymouse

How exciting 

Updating


----------



## gemmybear83

Mandy can I change mine, its says 12-22 Dolphin 2010 currently but its should be for 2011......wish it was 2010!

For our December 2010 we are now staying at the Boardwalk not the Yacht Club

Thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Figaro's paws

Hello

Can you add us please? 18th - 31st May 2011 at SSR

thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## madhatters

Hiya can you add us please, we are staying beach club resort 2nd - 16th aug 2011, and we cant wait sooooo excited ) thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Haven't added ours before but thought we would this time, please 

We are December 18-27 2010 staying at Regal Sun Resort.  Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## brummymummy

We are going from the 8th October-1st november staying at the blue heron beach resort the 9-22 and SSR 22-1!

xx


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## Elfinjojo

Would you please add my trips to your list

WDW 23.01.2011 for 3 days followed by 4 night Inaugral Cruise on The DISNEY Dream

Alaskan 7 night Cruise on the DISNEY Wonder 16.08.2011

Eastern Caribbean New Years cruise on the DISNEY Magic 30.012.2011

thank you

JoJo


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## dee slack

Please could you add us - 
27th Oct - 14th Nov 2010    Portofino & LBV & Old Key West


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneymummy

Hi can you add us please
Dec 19th to January 9th   Beach Club Villas, Saratoga Springs


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi Mandy,

could you add us please

Aug 23rd - Sept 8th HRH/ AKL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## dizneemads sis

Love to be added thankyou 

24th September to 8th October 2011

So long to wait


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## higgy66

Hi - Please could we be added?

2011
October 8th - 22nd- SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Mandy,

could you please add our holiday.

Sept 22 - Oct 6 2011 staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge.

Thanks Richie and Sam.


----------



## taylor91

Hi Mandy, could you add our holiday please 
We are staying at POFQ from the 28th June - 12th July 2011
Thankyou


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## tony64

Hi Mandy
Can you add Theresa and me to Joh and Nats trip Oct 2011 please?


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## jockey

Mandy can you amend my feb march trip to bwv, blt and gf as we have decided not to cruise until next trip !


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

Hi Mandy, hope you are well.
Couple of trips to add for next year.

Feb 19th/26th Holiday Inn Express LBV

Aug 5th/28th Old Key West, Disney Dream, Holiday Inn DTD.

Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Goofyish

Can you add my dates for next year please:

26th September 2011 - 10th October 2011 staying at POR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Rachey_101

Can you add my holiday please.

19th October - 5th November 2011 - Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## johnparker72

Hi Mandy,

could you please add our holiday.

19/01/12 - 09/02/12 - Villa Offsite - Kissimmee

Thanks
John


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## DISWolves

Hi Mandy / Sue

Could you please add our holiday.........

30th July - 27th August 2011 = Bonnet Creek Hilton - OKW - Disney Dream - Bonnet Creek Hilton

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Hello!

Would you please add us to the holiday list...

Wilderness Lodge 1st September 2011 - 15th September 2011

Disney Dream Bahamas Cruise - 15th September 2011 - 18th September 2011


Thanks so much!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Hey! I just noticed that I have been put down for Sept 2012 but should be 2011..


----------



## mandymouse

Oops, updated


----------



## ariel_

Hello! Could I possibly be added for 1st/18th Sept - Wilderness Lodge & Disney Dream (going with Lightning_McQueen  )

So excited! Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## princessoftea

Hello

Please can you add our holiday?

We'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside - 25/10/2011 - 08/11/2011

Thanks,
Linder


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Is it OK to add Disneyland holidays on?! 

If so we will be there from 9-25 June 2011(well all around California but includes 4 days in DL!)

Also May 19 2012 we will be on the DCL Fantasy cruise ship for a week!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mandylou6

mandylou6 April 10th to fri 22nd


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disney_princess_85

Please add me to the list:

10th/27th September- DCL (4-night Bahamian) and SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jen_uk

Just realised that I haven't added my dates, we are there the 9th-26th August and are staying at BCV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Sue/Mandy

although we had booked our flights last year I wanted to wait until accomodation was confirmed 

22nd June - 13th July  Quality Suites LBV/Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## shanugupta

Hello everyone; I am New here, My self shen.So I have need UK Community Holiday Chart.Please someone help me.Thanks.:


----------



## mandymouse

shanugupta said:


> Hello everyone; I am New here, My self shen.So I have need UK Community Holiday Chart.Please someone help me.Thanks.:



Welcome to the UK Community, if you let us know your dates, then we can add them to the holiday list


----------



## happyj

Please add us We are going from 21 April - 9th May staying at the BCV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Only booked the cruise mandy 13/11-17/11. Plans are OKW 07/11-13/11 then DVC 17/11 -21/11 phew!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Just realised I've not put my dates up yet!!

24th September - 8th October 2011 at Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Unlucky for some, 13th trip now booked. No sign of getting bored of the place!.  08/12/2011 to 29/12/2011. Windsor Hill Resort villa. A first for us, being there at christmas.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

just realised that i havent added our dates, they will be out of date before too long lol!
2nd May til 15th May - 13 nights at Port orelans Riverside!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

Good Morning Mandy, May we be added please our dates are 1st Feb until 18th Feb Board walk villas


----------



## mandymouse

You most certainly may be added hun, updating


----------



## sandshal

Hi Mandy,

Thought it was about time I added my dates ..... can't believe it's taken me this long lol

24th July / 13th August - 3 nights NYC 17 nights Villa on Tuscany

Ta very much.

Sharon


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Hi,
Can you add my dates.  Just booked this week.

17th July -31st July 2011 Villa at Clear Creek
Many Thanks
Epcotfanrod


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## gemmybear83

Hi Mandy can you add me - sooo excited to have a new trip booked!!!
24th May - 7th June 2012

Saratoga Springs, 5 night double dip DCL cruise and Bay Lake Tower


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sarah28

Hi Mandy

Could we be added please? 

22-29 Oct 2011 All Star Music Resort

Thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## k8Davies

Oh could I be added please, I am going on the 20th May to the 5th June... Villa in Champions Gate.  

Thanks


----------



## loobzuk

Hi Mandy

I've only just discovered this dedicated UK space on the boards - brilliant!

Please add my dates to your list - we're going 9th to 30th August staying in a villa (allocated on arrival)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

loobzuk said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> I've only just discovered this dedicated UK space on the boards - brilliant!
> 
> Please add my dates to your list - we're going 9th to 30th August staying in a villa (allocated on arrival)



Welcome to the UK part of DIS, I have 2 DISmeets planned in August, you are more than welcome to join us at either(or both) Details here. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2621880
Same goes to anyone else I have missed who will be out there in August. 

Hope you don't mind the plug Mandy.


----------



## mandymouse

wayneg said:


> Welcome to the UK part of DIS, I have 2 DISmeets planned in August, you are more than welcome to join us at either(or both) Details here. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2621880
> Same goes to anyone else I have missed who will be out there in August.
> 
> Hope you don't mind the plug Mandy.



LOL, of course we don't mind Wayne


----------



## Claire L

Less than 10 weeks to go 

On June 21st I will be going to LA for 3 nights at DL, then heading up the coast to Seattle. Flying home July 12th from LA.

Claire


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Mandy just realised my dates are wrong its 8th -23rd and dvc is aklv
Thanks hun


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jimmy339

Hello    Can i join in?

We'll be going on September 5th 2011 until September 19th 2011  

121 days, 7 hours, 41 minutes...but whos counting?


----------



## higgy66

Can't believe I'm adding another for 2012 when we haven't even been on the 2011 yet! 

*2012*
October 19th - November 2nd

Stopping at Disney's Beach Club


----------



## razster

hey guys,

can we join in?

boardwalk villas boardwalk view 2nd to 22nd August 2011,

we are sooo excited as always.....


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## pebs34

Just booked. 17 september -1 October 2012.
Coronado Springs Resort.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## faqwa

hi,

Booked 10 -24 August 2012 Port Orleans Riverside



Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## faqwa

cheers


----------



## TanzUnited99

1st trip - Sept 13-27 at Pop Century Resort - Can't wait!!


----------



## WiganTony

Oops - finger slipped to the "book" button  and we appear to be going to

Old Key West, August 4th-18th 2012


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## GlendaONeill

Can't believe I forgot to do this!

9th June-30th June 2011

LOL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## faqwa

faqwa said:


> hi,
> 
> Booked 10 -24 August 2012 Port Orleans Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Think youve missed me off Mandy?


----------



## mandymouse

faqwa said:


> Think youve missed me off Mandy?



Oops I'd put it in 2011, so sorry


----------



## 15isto2

8th to 22nd Oct (2011) with Nephew (12) at Animal Kingdom Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## faqwa

mandymouse said:


> Oops I'd put it in 2011, so sorry



Thank You!


----------



## mandymouse

faqwa said:


> Thank You!


----------



## emsparkles

hi! im new to the DIS boards but would love to be added in this! Me, my boyfriend and my family are going to WDW:
26th may-2nd June2012 staying at saratoga springs resort!
its my first trip to WDW for 10 years, i was 15 when i went last now im 25! I work in one of the UK Disney Stores so its wonderful to finaly be able to stop saying to people that buy their WDW tickets from us, 'oh i wish i was going!'- i actually am now!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

Hi Mandy  long time since i've posted on the Dis, but i've been lovingly lurking :rofl:
We're going on the 16th of August this year and returning on the 31st, if you would add us to the list? Staying off property in a villa at Indian Creek  thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating & welcome back


----------



## pigby

Hi could you add us to the list please?

We are at OKW 20th - 30th August and then HRH 31st August - 3rd September


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Hiya!

We'll be staying in POP from 30th sept to 14th october


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## hogwartsdropout

1st August - 15th August 2012 POR


----------



## gemmybear83

Hi Mandy can you change mine now 3-17th may 2012 at ssr!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## LOCKWOOD32

August 2 - 16 Animal Kingdom lodge


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Can you also add me for Oct 14-22 2011 at All Star Sports? Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

We finalized our plans and will be at Animal Kingdom Lodge 20th September to 4th October this year,

Many thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## cinder_ellie

30th Aug until 13th Sep 2011 - POR!     Can't waittttt!


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Oops, never posted my summer plans!

4th to 11th August OKW (following a week in NYC )


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## BlondeViki

May I join in?  

I'm going 8-22 September 2012 on my Disneymoon to the Dolphin!

Can't wait!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Ninja

Hiya can you add us we are staying at ASMusic from 8th to the 22nd of December with one nights stay at RPR 12th-13th December, Thanks, Nina


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Scoobymoons

Hi. We're going to Wilderness Lodge from Aug 3rd/Aug 24th. Oh yes!!! Soooooo close....


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## laalaa

Hi there, can we be added please?

All Stars Music 28th November-8th December

Thanks x


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneydafty

22nd-30th September, staying at Old Key West


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneyhockeymad

we've just booked to go 6th-20th September 2012  staying at the Lake Buena Vista Resort Village and Spa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## kizzy212

5th august 2012

Quality inn international 2 weeks...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## thestevied

bit late, but we're going Sept 17th 2011 - Sept 24th 2011, staying at WDW Dolphin hotel


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi could you add me please? We're going back 4th December 2011 till 27th December Sheraton Vistana Villages and Disney Dream! YAY! 

Thanks!


----------



## queendisney

please add me..

we are going to POR from 3rd sept - 24th Sept 2012 for my 50th Birthday on 9th Sept!!!!!!!  OMG I so don't want to be 50!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

A couple for me, just booked a last minute trip

21st/28th Oct - Fairfield Inn & Suites LBV (Formerly Country Inn & Suites)

And next summer (2012)

18th Jul/11th Aug OKW

Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## peachiepie

Hello!  We will be there between 30th of October and 14th of November 2012 (we're getting next years holiday organised early this time!).  We will be staying at POR.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## PoppyAnna

16 November - 24 November SSR/VWL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## WiganTony

Hi Mandy,

Can you please amend ours from:

WiganTony 4th/18th Aug - Old Key West

to

Wigan Tony 31st July/2nd Aug - Sheraton Safari then 2nd/16th Aug - Old Key West

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## kirstinemma

Hi, can you add ours please,

we are the 17th July/7th August 2012 at POFQ.

Thank you!


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya
can you add us please
30th october 2012 2 weeks villa at highgate on legacy park
thanks anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hi Mandy,

Can you please add 10th August - 25th August 2012 staying at Beuna Vista Palace

Cheers!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## NickyUK

Good evening Mandy Mouse, I've not long joined in an effort to learn everything about WDW before my trip next year. I thoroughly enjoyed your trip report and look forward to doing one myself. 

My dates are 20th Oct until 3rd Nov. 2012 

Nicky


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

Thought I had posted about our dates when we booked flights. But better late than never 

Our first trip on-site and DDP so after our two weeks at OKW we will be fasting for the last week  at Universal 

Our dates are - 21st June - 12th July Old Key West/Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## einonsy

Hi Mandy

Just booked...  honeymoon couple staying at port orleans riverside!


ooops 25 june - 11 july (wishfull thinking)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Claire L

Heading back home to AKV - Kidani Village Oct 5th to 19th 2012


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

Hi Mandy

Can you put us in for 11th to 28th November 2012 key largo & Sheriton Vistana Resort.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Hi Mandy,

Can you put us down for 7th - 21st sept 2012


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

Booked 19th March- 2nd April 2012 at AKV- Kidani Village. 

Really excited as I will finally get to go over a birthday; and it's the big 3-0.


----------



## mandymouse

How exciting 

Updating


----------



## kizzy212

Hiya just realised my dates are listed wrong...

We travel 25th aug to 8th sept


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## All Star Paul

Hi Mandy, could please add us.

We will be at Old Key West, August 19 to September 10th.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

Another one to add! 

8th-22nd September 2012 Beach Club Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Us as well, Mandy?

We travel August 19th through September 2!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## linzdr

Hi Can you add our dates please

We are staying at OKW 29/9 - 13/10

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hi, can we be added please.

August 9th - 30th - Rosen Inn and Yacht Club with a Disney wedding


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi Mandy can you add us please 

Miami / AKL 25th October till 10th November


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tinkerbells mum

can we be the first added to 2013 please!!

we've booked for 29th March - 12th April 2013 at POFQ


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## ladyvampesme

Can we be added please?
Aug.17th - 31st 
Rosen Inn - International Drive


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Antony

10-25 May - Off site Kissimmee


----------



## loobzuk

Can you add me to your list please, August 13th to 28th 2013 staying offsite in a West Haven villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Hi Mandy
My dates are 22/8/-05/9/12 wilderness lodge villas/Orlando international gateway/bay lake towers


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Freckleflower

Hello Mandy

2 very excited big kids here! We booked up for our holiday at the start of March. It'll be my first time  and it'll be Ian's first time as an adult.
Anyway our dates for going away are 12th October 2012 - 24th October 2012 staying at Pop Century!

Thanks 
Vicky


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Antony

Can you add me please  10-25 May 2012 - Off site Kissimmee


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

Hi Mandy

Can you put Theresa and I down for 28th Aug 2013 to 7th Sept 2013 3 days in Barcelona and 7 days on the Magic Med cruise


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## thestevied

DW and I are going to the Beach Club Resort 21st September 2013 to 6th October 2013. 

Cheers Mandy.


----------



## General Panic

Hiho
3 off us in POFQ 8 nights from 9th September and 3 nights then in Portifino Bay.

thanks.


----------



## Ann B

Hi can you add me please.
3 - 19 July 2012.  Staying at Saratoga Springs Resort and Hard Rock Hotel.
Thanks


----------



## CupcakeLisa

can you add me 19th Oct to 2nd Nov 2012 OKW


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Chilly

I never added my holiday!

May 17th to June 2nd, Vancouver, Seattle, San Diego & 7 night Alaskan DCL Wonder


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## laura_<3

Hi there

Our dates are 22nd Sept - 4th Oct, Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## 15isto2

8/22 Sept AK Villas


----------



## sjt22

please add me aug27th to sept 14th pofq

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tigger17

tinkerbells mum said:


> can we be the first added to 2013 please!!
> 
> we've booked for 29th March - 12th April 2013 at POFQ


Hi Mandy, can you add me on to the same dates and place as my mum please thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Holstar

Ooooo I can play!

23rd August - 9th Septmber 2013, Yacht Club!

Can you add me please?

xxxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bee86

Hi Mandy! No rush but whenever you are updating again could you add me 

June 21st - 1st July 2013 - CS 

Thanks


----------



## Netty

Can you add me to!
20th August - 7th September
Florida Road Trip


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Hi MandyMouse,

Ariel_ & Lightning_McQueen have booked our holiday this year for 20th Dec 2012 - 28th Dec 2012.

Port Orleans Riverside - 20th - 23rd
Disney Dream 5 night Bahamas Holiday Cruise - 23rd - 28th

Woohoo!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bee86

bee86 said:


> Hi Mandy! No rush but whenever you are updating again could you add me
> 
> June 21st - 1st July 2013 - CS
> 
> Thanks




Sorry to be a bother but Im in the 2012 list  I wish  unfortunately I have another year to wait..... 

When ever you are updating again just switch me to 2013 please and thanks again Mandy


----------



## nobodies36

Hi Mandy,

Another one for me 17th September- 8th October 2013 at Port Orleans Riverside

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

14th August to 2nd September!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tink78

Pls add me...

12th Oct 2013 - 2nd Nov 2013
Vista Cay


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## KayTom

Hi Mandy...me too please 

2013 
January 10th - January 19th

Thankyou xx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## sandshal

Hey Mandy can you add The Halliday & Woods Families ... 22nd July to 8th August 2013 ..... Villa Tuscany, Westside


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## sharon78

Hi Mandy, please add our holiday to the 2013 list.

8th-18th July 2013
Animal Kingdom Lodge

Thanks xo


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## KayTom

Thanks Mandy!

I'm staying offsite, which is why i didn't add a resort xx


----------



## wayneg

A couple of trips to add for me 

2012
31st Oct/10th Nov Fairfield Inn, Marriott Village LBV

2013
1st Apr/15th Apr Miami to Orlando Road trip

Next will be July/Aug but not booked flights yet.

Thank you


----------



## fiona1188

Hi can you please add mine, 8th September to the 29th September 2013, Saratoga Springs Resort.

Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Hi Mandy, can you add me to the list. We're going 23rd September - 3rd October 2013 and are stopping in Art of Animation.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## paul_toria96

Hi Mandy

Can you add me please - that's if you are doing 2014 yet?

We are going 4/8 - 25/8 staying off site


----------



## mandymouse

I'll probably add 2014 in December


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Mandy/Sue
can you add us please?

Going slightly later than our normal dates -

4th - 24th July 2013. Currently Old Key West booked for the first two weeks.
The last week will probably be Universal.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## meggiebeth

We are going 30th October- 16th November 2013- staying at Reunion Resort for 6 nights and Saratoga Springs for 11 nights.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

August 18th to September 1st.

Staying at the Hilton Parc Soleil


----------



## Raspberry Bubbles

Hi!  We're 29th October-18th November, AoA and WL.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## LunaMini

March 2014 for me at Disneyland Paris. Going for my Birthday with my mum! 

Not 100% sure on dates yet as waiting to see what offers appear!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## emsparkles

hi!! I'm going to the Coronando springs resort for 10nights on the 21st June -1st July!! Going with my best friend for a girly trip to meet our two best friends who are doing the Disney college program!! So exited!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Mandy/Sue can you update our July trip please. We have now booked Royal Pacific Resort for the final 6 nights


----------



## DISWolves

Hi Mandy & Sue 

Could you add me to the list please?

3-29 August  - Hilton Bonnet Creek, OKW, 4 nights on Disney Dream.

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bee86

emsparkles said:


> hi!! I'm going to the Coronando springs resort for 10nights on the 21st June -1st July!! Going with my best friend for a girly trip to meet our two best friends who are doing the Disney college program!! So exited!



AAAAHHHHH were staying the exact same dates/resort!!! How exciting


----------



## Legend1

I'm going twice this year!

30th April for 2 weeks off site
5th November for 2 weeks POFQ


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## queendisney

whoop whoop  all booked...

POR 18/11/13 for 15 nights


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## GirlDreamer

Me and my DFI will be going to WDW for our Disneymoon. We're going in nov 2014, but we haven't decided on the dates yet. Just that we want to make this a 3 week holiday


----------



## madasahat

add me for may 9th  staying in villa


----------



## meryll83

We're back at WDW this year - from 28th Sep, 2 nights at the Hard Rock, 10 at Yacht Club and 3 on the Dream


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Vickyrowe

Please put me down as September 23rd, 2014 - October 7th 2014


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## 68earlybay

Our first trip to WDW , 26 oct til 12 nov 2014 cheers


----------



## Brave5

Oct 23-Nov 6 OKW


----------



## Brave5

guess I should have put Oct 23-Nov 6 2014 at OKW


----------



## GILL635

Can I add mine please?

14th Oct - 4th Nov 2013 staying in a Villa.

Hope there are some meets

Gill x


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

August 14th to 28th 2014 at Old Key West


----------



## willeve

7-24 August 2013, Wilderness Lodge and Fort Lauderdale


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## COCHISE England

me...........my 2 lads and my granddaughter....

JULY 8TH-22ND FROM MANC............on the dreamliner...i hope!
hamton lake villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi Mandy, can you add us please 

17th August SSR, Miami and The Florida Keys


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Netty

can you add me!
2nd sept 2013 to 13th sept 2013
key West
50th birthday trip!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## leannaparsons

Hey Mandy 
Can you add ours for 8/22 Aug 2013 Yacht Club Resort
&
26th OCT-2nd NOV 2013 All Star Music resort - 21st birthday trip 

Thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

leannaparsons said:


> Hey Mandy
> Can you add ours for 8/22 Aug 2013 Yacht Club Resort
> &
> 26th OCT-2nd NOV 2013 All Star Music resort - 21st birthday trip
> 
> Thank you!



Hey Leanna, are both these dates 2013 or 2014, as August has already gone (lol)


----------



## moosha

Hi Mandy

Please can you add me...April 2014 is looking very empty at the mo!

17th April - 11th May 2014: New York City, Cabana Bay Beach Resort Orlando and Wilderness Lodge WDW

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Hiya!

Could you add us please!?!  We are heading down August 17-31

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## disneymaniaGB

Hi i will be heading over to Disney world Orlando 7-21 sept 2014  then 21-25th disney Bahamian cruise if you would like to add me too x


----------



## Calcium

We're at the beach club July 20th - August 3rd 2014 me DH DS DD DD


----------



## martinyoung54

hi all, 
youngs family trip on 29th october to 17th november staying at coranado springs resort two weeks  and 5 nights at old town kissimmee comfort suits maingate east.


----------

